# Infomercial items (What are the ones you liked and disliked?)



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

The magic bag worked for me. It's basically a heating/cooling pad and it worked.

Shamwows also work and same with Proactiv's toner and mask. That cleanser was the worst thing for my face though. It made my skin flake off and I was using rich moisturizers day and night with oily skin.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Proactiv: Worked for a while, and then made my acne so bad I used to cry if I had to go out in public! (lol what a sob story! my acne is all better now... thank-you lush!)

Magic Bullet: My boyfriends family has one of these... its okay... but its nothing spectacular. I tried to chop up some onions and peppers while making vegetarian lasagna at their house, and it didn't work... Its fine for smoothies though.

I think those are the only two I have tried... I try never to get sucked into those things, I do like watching them sometimes though... and I want to try shamwow one day!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

delete


----------



## rimberry (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

The Ped Egg, it makes my feet so smooth.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Peg Egg......I finally got a decent one...I had a few bad eggs to begin with...

Also I must say I like the Smooth Away......that thing really does remove hair very smoothly without irritation

My dh was suckered into the Sham Wow ...LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Oh and I am still kicking myself from years past for the following sucker buys

George Foreman grill (Please go back in the ring!! I hate this piece of shit)

Suzanne Somer's Thighmaster (YESSSS!!! I did buy it and the next week I saw her on TV being wheeled out of the Plastic Surgeon's office)

Billy Mays Hercules Hooks...These are good if you have dead bodies laying around in the way (Billy Mays will make you buy your own shit if you are not careful!!!)

Oxiclean - Now this stuff does work!! 

Slim in 6 tapes (You had to use these by the way and not just watch them...pfffttt)


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Oh I forgot oxyclean... that *does* work.


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

leg magic-bought it last year, its still in its box

lateral thigh trainer-bought it last year, its still in its box lol

nicer dicer-used it once was ok but its a pain to wash so dont reach for it

magic bullet-its ok nothing special , used it lots last summer but haven't reached for it from then

slim n lifts-loved them wore them every night our until my house ate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





perfect pasta thingy-used it twice i think then went back to boiling pasta in a pot

george forman grill- love it worth its weight in gold

I'm sure theres more, my insomnia makes me a sucker for infomercials, right now i'm lemming a h2o mop, dry buddy clothes dryer and a flavourwave lol.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

delete


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

^^^ Doubtful...However I am sure what it does better than Cocoa Butter is make you dig deeper in your pockets


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Oh I just used the George Foreman grill tonight. I really like it. Oxyclean does actually work too. I keep forgetting about all these things.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

I love Proactiv. So much.


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Proactiv - worked great for me!

Bare Minerals - been using it for years, love the stuff

Can't think of any more at the moment... but I am sure I will


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

My SIL uses proactiv but she says she can never stop...everytime she does she breaks out all over again...does this happen to anyone else


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

delete


----------



## jacquelinda (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

i know for sure those kinoki pads are the biggest rip off.
i like oxi-clean and ped egg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great for my clothes and feet.
i definitely want to try shamwow (anyone hear of what happened to him with a hooker? hilarious)


btw, those insect repellers "riddex'" makes pets very uncomfortable, something about it impacts their hearing so thats no good.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

My mom bought the Pedi Paws, and it doesn't work for me, whenever I push hard enough for any actual "Sanding" to be done, the thing stops. 

Oxi-clean never worked better for me than just regular detergent.

Quick & Brite total junk!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My dh was suckered into the Sham Wow ...LOL_

 
I want those Sham Wows so bad.  Do they really work as well as the commercial.  

Side note about Sham Wow...did anyone see that the creepy guy that does the infomercials was arrested a few months ago for beating up a hooker?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too funny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_A friend convinced me to buy Pedi Paws.  She said it works great. It's that little battery operated machine that supposed to gently trim your pet's nails.  It's like a litter sander.  It does work. 

But, I am still trying to get my dogs to accept it. When I got one of my adopted dogs, she was missing a toe.  She totally freaks to have her paws touched.  One of my other dogs had someone nearly clip off his entire claw, so he freaks to have someone hold his paw.  My other dog thinks it's a chew toy.  I am still working on this. (Sigh)_

 
What cracks me up about the pedipaw commercial is the cat in it.  No cat is just going to sit there with its paw up and let you trim it's nails.  I have to almost put Coach (my cat) in a kitty straight jacket to get his nails trimmed.  

I am glad to know that the pediegg works so well for people.  I am going to have to pick one of those up.

Right now I am currently liking the strap perfect.  You use strap perfect on your bra strap and it helps conceal them with different tops.  It also gives you a major lift.  They do work really well. 

Great topic BTW!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

[delete


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I want those Sham Wows so bad. Do they really work as well as the commercial. 

Side note about Sham Wow...did anyone see that the creepy guy that does the infomercials was arrested a few months ago for beating up a hooker? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too funny!

_

 
 I saw that...too funny....My dh swears they work great...he uses them mostly for washing the cars....No personal knowledge..outside cleaning is all his baby!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually heard that the sham-wows sucks.... hmmmm

My dad has one of those ablounges and I tried it once. I'm sure if you use it correctly, you can get great results, but I find it hard to use without flailing all over the place (which is probably the point so you use the muscle in your abs to control yourself)

Ped-egg is great. I no longer have to use a cheese grater to smooth my feet (jk)

The talk about the pedipaws reminds me of a really funny MADTV sketch. I swear it had me ROFL IRL.
YouTube - MADtv s14e10 Peda-paws


----------



## User35 (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to use Proactive for about 3 years and it stopped working. Im using Skin Id from neutrogena and its sooo much better than proactive ! My skin looks better with skin than it ever did with proactive.

I got the hair bumpit....im mixed on this one... sometimes its just a lot easier to tease my hair. 

I bought the snuggie for a secret santa thing this past xmas ! Me and a bunch of ppl at work would make sooo much fun of it so I bought it for a friend and kept the free book light. lol sometimes I secretly wish I had one.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## Willa (Apr 20, 2009)

Ab tronic
The belt that gives ''shocks''
B*llshit, my grandma bought this for me when it came out on the market years ago. But we had a lot of fun putting on maximum for a second or two, it was freaky


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ I wanted one of those so bad LOL LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## Willa (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I wanted one of those so bad LOL LOL_

 
Yeah me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it wasnt worth the 50$!!!
It was a weird sensation on your skin

Ho and I tried Magic Bullet, un.impressed.com...
It made my onions in mud!!!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My SIL uses proactiv but she says she can never stop...everytime she does she breaks out all over again...does this happen to anyone else_

 
I had to stop using for laser hair removal on my chin and was afraid I would start breaking out again, but I didn't. Every now and then I get a pimple but not like the massive breakouts like I was getting.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ab tronic
The belt that gives ''shocks''
B*llshit, my grandma bought this for me when it came out on the market years ago. But we had a lot of fun putting on maximum for a second or two, it was freaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! 
Stuff like that really sells sometimes.... people want the easiest and most effortless way to get results. 
just do some farcking sit-ups!


I was interested in the Smooth Away, but on the Tyra Show (don't judge me!) one of her guests said she nearly rubbed all her skin away before all the hair came off and it left her legs sore and irritated.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

she must have had some seriously hairy ass legs...my hair is fine so maybe that is why it works for me


----------



## kimberlane (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_A friend convinced me to buy Pedi Paws.  She said it works great. It's that little battery operated machine that supposed to gently trim your pet's nails.  It's like a litter sander.  It does work. 

But, I am still trying to get my dogs to accept it. When I got one of my adopted dogs, she was missing a toe.  She totally freaks to have her paws touched.  One of my other dogs had someone nearly clip off his entire claw, so he freaks to have someone hold his paw.  My other dog thinks it's a chew toy.  I am still working on this. (Sigh)_

 
Hey just to let you know, my dog as scared too. What we did was just turn it on and leave it on the floor so the sound didn't bother her which was the main thing. But a groomer had cut into her quick about a month or so before so she was still kinda scared, but once she saw it wasn't hurting her she relaxed. Hope this helps.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

[delete.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2009)

i bought an ab tronic and it did bugger all for my abs! it just pinched when you wore it. i used it twice a dqay for about 2 months and saw no difference... so chucked it!


----------



## frocher (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

...........


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

I am ALWAYS cold so I actually like the Snuggie.  Not very attractive (in fact I feel like my grandmother when I use it) but it does keep you cozy.

The Magic Bag is also good for any aches pains.  Just nuke it for 2 minutes and it's nice and toasty.

As for workout videos I like the Turbo Jam set.

Think that's it...


----------



## MissResha (Apr 21, 2009)

mighty mend-it works pretty good lol


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

The Snuggie is the world's biggest joke. I laugh when I watch the infomercial. "And if you call now, we'll throw in this little book light...absolutely FREE!"

Just go buy a blanket.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_The Snuggie is the world's biggest joke. I laugh when I watch the infomercial. "And if you call now, we'll throw in this little book light...absolutely FREE!"

Just go buy a blanket._

 
That's easy to say when you live in nice warm CA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I live in Canada and it gets mighty cold here in the winter. They may make you feel stupid but they do keep you cozy!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_That's easy to say when you live in nice warm CA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Canada and it gets mighty cold here in the winter. They may make you feel stupid but they do keep you cozy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It may just be the way the infomercial is presented. It's cheesy. With 19 bucks or whatever they charge, wouldn't a blanket be more versatile? or perhaps a large sweatshirt + sweat pants?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_It may just be the way the infomercial is presented. It's cheesy. With 19 bucks or whatever they charge, wouldn't a blanket be more versatile? or perhaps a large sweatshirt + sweat pants?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, it's extremely cheesy! I wear a t-shirt, sweatshirt, sweatpants, thick fuzzy socks and then still use the snuggie!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said I am always cold! I think I need to move to CA.

What I like about the Snuggie are the sleeves. When you're cuddled under a blanket you don't have your arms free...with the Snuggie you do! I just NEVER let anyone see me with it...how embarassing. Well, except the hubbie and he loves me crazy snuggie and all!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 22, 2009)

Ped-egg: LOVE it, works so well but I need replacement files because after a while it gets dull. It is gross though when you pour out all your dead foot skin haha

Smooth away: Just bought it yesterday, it actually works I couldn't even believe it.  My only complaints are that it rubbed away my sunless tanner, and one pad only does both legs below my knees and then it needs to be replaced because it gets like dull. I don't want to buy a pad everytime I want to remove body hair.  Doesnt work on course hair though, but my legs were so smooth and I just used it watching tv, no mess and smooth legs!

Magic Bullet: I would have been lost in college without this. It made my protein smoothies and everything else so easy.

Oxi-clean: Works wonders at getting makeup stains out of carpets!

Sham wow- I dont have this but someone I know bought it and said it sucked.

Pro-activ: I loved this, kept my skin so nice and clear but it started giving me fine lines and wrinkles (which I looked up and found out it is a side effect) so I stopped. I get more chin break outs now but I'd rather have those than wrinkles.

Bare minerals: love

Pediclaw thingy: Got it for Porkchop the friendly bulldog and she is afraid of it, but I just man handle her and it works I suppose but it takes forever.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 27, 2009)

I want EVERYTHING I see in those damn informercials.  I'm always like- I could SO use that!!!

Watch "Pitchmen" on Discovery Channel- its all about the infomercial guys, its rather interesting to watch!


----------



## Willa (Apr 27, 2009)

@ chocolategoddes : Guess what I found at my parent's place?

The Pedi Paws!!!
I laughed so hard, remembering the Mad Tv Sketch


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 27, 2009)

-oooh! many years ago i purchased the ab shocking belt. can't remember how much i paid, but it didn't work, but having others put it on & feel the shocks was kinda fun! 
-i also bought some cd set that was supposed to hypnotize me into weight loss! ha! i think it was endorsed by The Mommies (a tv show from the 90's)
-nad's hair removal, i remember trying to wax myself and ended up bruising my skin!
-bought space bags! they must have had an air leak, cause it would shrink up, but when i removed the vacuum nozzle the air would go back in, even with the cap on!
-body bare bikini shaver. big waste! horrible results.  a new razor & shaving cream works better!
-the only thing that did work for me really well was this! (see pic below)
this isn't the actual product but very similar, it really did wonders on my abdomen! 







geez i get suckered into quite a few infomercials!
here's an extensive product list:
AsSeenOnTV.com - The Official Site for As Seen On TV - Best Prices! - Order Now! 866-277-3366


----------



## amber_j (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm a sucker for infomercials! I don't remember the proper names for everything, but here goes.

*Oxiclean* - didn't work for me. On anything.

*Nads* - love it, the only 'waxing' system I used that pulled out every one of my super fine leg hairs.

*George Foreman grills* - brilliant. Never bought one as I had too much kitchen stuff at the time, but I like to use my sister's and friends' when I go round for meals.

*Slendertone* - even with regular exercise and careful eating, this did nothing but shock me. Fail.

*Some cooking pot thing that allegedly allowed you to cook everything in one pot* (e.g. pasta bakes, whole roast chicken, cornbread, chocolate sponge...) - it didn't cook anything... at all! I wrote an angry letter of complaint accusing them of false advertising and got a full refund, shipping and all.

*Rotating spice holder* - very handy, I still use it now 6 years later.

I'm sure there's been more... lol


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

YouTube - Mighty Mend it Dub


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 27, 2009)

^ LOL "oh my god WHY"!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

BAHAHAHA, that shit cracks me UP.


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Infomercial items (What the ones that worked and the ones that were useless for y*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Proactiv: Worked for a while, and then made my acne so bad I used to cry if I had to go out in public! (lol what a sob story! my acne is all better now... thank-you lush!)

Magic Bullet: My boyfriends family has one of these... its okay... but its nothing spectacular. I tried to chop up some onions and peppers while making vegetarian lasagna at their house, and it didn't work... Its fine for smoothies though.

I think those are the only two I have tried... I try never to get sucked into those things, I do like watching them sometimes though... and I want to try shamwow one day!_

 
blindpassion:
I had the same problem with Proactiv! Can you please tell me what Lush products your use on your face and what each item improved in your skin!? Please I am desperate!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 22, 2009)

Ped Egg rocks!  

OxyClean is obviously wonderful, too.

I'll also proudly admit to owning a Snuggie!  My friend and I saw them on sale during a late night grocery store ice cream run and had to buy them for the lulz.


----------

